# snapper question



## shadetree (May 4, 2005)

can anyone tell me where snapper puts their model number on a rear engine rider


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what engine type, briggs or honda? briggs would be on the cooling shroud, most on the front, some may be on the side stamped on, it would go by model, then type, then code, as for honda it should be on the engine block i think. or shroud. as for the model # of the mower, well if its a rear engine rider, thats about it, all you need to say to a repair man etc, is snapper rear rider since they are the most widely known, and still used, can't remember where the model # of the mower was since mines in my little grave yard with most of the parts picked off and its rusted apart.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Bugman is right about the Snapper model number. One thing they may want to know is whether it has handlebars or a steering wheel. That will usually tell them all they need to know. That is sort of the way John Deere does things when you have a good parts man, one of the questions when I am short a model # on a Deere is "what color is the deck?" 

I'll take a look at the shop today to see where Snapper put the model tag.

What are you needing for the Snapper? I have some breakdowns and may be able to get you some part numbers.

Mike


----------

